# Johnny Bucket



## lawnman tx (Nov 25, 2004)

Has anyone used the JB on their GT5000 or the GT6000. I am looking at a GT that will work with the JB.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Hi lawnman

Scroll through the craftsman pages here, there are quite a few threads on JBJrs on craftsman GT's and Husqvarna GT's. Look up posts by Willie Nunez and MGM


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

lawnman tx 

I have one on my GT5000 manual shift 6 speed and have used it to level off the garden, grade the gravel drive and spread new gravel, use it to haul bulky stuff to the front for pickup. The first JBJr used a winch and would break the cable easily due to no limit on the lift, and then they upgraded the system to 12volt actuators that work a lot better. I started out with the winch then ordered the actuator upgrade and have never looked back. Now all JBJr's for the craftsman come with actuators.

The load the JBJr with actuator can lift is limited by the clutch in the actuator (ball detent that lets the motor keep turning if the actuator reaches its limit of travel or a load in the bucket is more than it can lift) saving the motor from over heating due to motor stall and damage from end of travel use.

The JBJr two rope system I have with actuator can lift me 275-280 lbs standing in the bucket all the way to the back of the bucket, but if I move to the front edge it can not lift me (leverage on the actuator). The power dump model is set out a bit further than the two rope and due to this the total load lifting ability (both using the same actuators) is reduced a bit.

When I installed the actuator I tested its lifting ability by me and my son standing on the bucket lift bracket before the bucket was installed and it lifted both of us with ease at that point total weight on the bracket 635 lbs give or take.

I have not had any problems using the bucket with the actuator and if you need to work packed ground and prep the ground first it can move large amounts of material with ease. I use a 6-tine cultivator/chisel plow to break up the ground then use the JBJr to scoop it up and haul it away.

The bucket adds a load to the nose of the tractor but is made to not put any more stress on the machine than the dozer blade and/or snow blower so loads on the front axles are with in limits.

The steering is a bit harder with the bucket installed due to the added weight but is still a one handed operation even loaded.

On the GT5000 the system installs a set of long brackets down both sides of the frame all the way to the foot rests and then a cross piece in the front that the bucket mounts to along with the lift actuator.

The system comes with all needed switches and fused/protected wiring harness, I went and bought some plastic wire loom covering at the auto parts store and put the harness in it, works great.

Here are a few photos of the rig before the actuator upgrade and this is with no down force that they now all have so even with the winch they could do a lot of work. Now with the actuator the front of the tractor can be lifted off the ground.

I remove the mower deck when working with the bucket 

<img src="http://www.peanutsplace.com/mgm/JBJR/myrig1.jpg">
<img src="http://www.peanutsplace.com/mgm/JBJR/drive1.jpg">
<img src="http://www.peanutsplace.com/mgm/JBJR/drive3.jpg">
<img src="http://www.peanutsplace.com/mgm/JBJR/drive5.jpg">
<img src="http://www.peanutsplace.com/mgm/JBJR/drive6.jpg"><br><p>

Here is the photo taken after I leveled off the garden and cultivated it in prep for winter.<br><p>
<img src="http://www.peanutsplace.com/mgm/plowundr1.jpg"><br><p>

Adding Ag tires helps get the power to the ground I added these to the machine mounted on a second set of wheels taken off my old Murray that is Growing Moss next to the shed now.<br><p>

<img src="http://www.peanutsplace.com/mgm/GT5k/lug_rear2.jpg"><br><p>

Well that’s about it, the GT5000 has had no issues using the bucket to date. it is a great attachment and works well.

Hope you and yours had a great thankgiveing, have a great week end.

Bob


----------



## lawnman tx (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks MGM This helps me out . I am going to go with the GT5000 and the Johnny Bucket


----------

